# Preamplificador basado en TDA1524A para bajo electrico



## camicucci (Jul 2, 2010)

Compre armado el pre del adjunto (en Plaquetodo). Yo solo lo complete con potenciometros y conexiones de alimentacion etc. Lo uso para conectar un bajo electrico, y del pre al ampli que tambien compre y complete con conexiones y fuentes. La cuestion es que si bien es un pre estereo solo uso un canal porque el bajo es mono, obviamente. No le puse el potenciometro de balance porque saco el sonido por uno de los canales para simplificar. No recuerdo bien pero creo que para hacer esto puentie donde iria el pot de balance. La cuestion es que anda y puedo tocar el bajo y el sonido sale bastante bien, pero me quedaron unos problemitas:
- El pot de volumen se pasa gran parte de su recorrido sin intervenir hasta que de repente llegando al final recien ahi actua y eleva el volumen (trabaja en un 20% final del recorrido).
- El pot de agudos me da la sensacion que aporta muy poco o nada y encima cuando va llegando al final del recorrido, lo unico que hace es agregar un chillido parejito horrible. Entonces bajo este pot un poco y se calma.
Mis preguntas serian:
- Cuando conecto todo a un mp3 logro mucho mas volumen con el mismo ampli (logico) que cuando conecto el bajo y tambien el volumen y el pot de agudos dan mejor regulacion, ¿sera que el sonido que fluye del bajo al pre tiene otras caracteristicas que lo que fluye del mp3 y por tanto cambia el funcionamiento del pre?
- Hay manera de mejorar el pre ese para que con el bajo todo lo que conte ande mejor?
- Influye que la placa del pre y el ampli estan en un gabinete que arme yo de madera en vez de uno comprado de chapa?

Adjunto tambien el doc del ampli que uso. Si alguien puede tirarme alguna idea para mejorar todo el sonido para el bajo, bienvenido. Se que en otras partes del foro promueven un pre GK, pero no se si vale la pena tirar todo ... ademas que me dijeron que el pre que uso es muy bueno...

Desde ya muchas gracias y perdon por la extension, no pude simplificar.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 11, 2010)

es lógico que tu bajo no tenga muchos agudos, después de todo por algo le llaman bajo y no agudo. y lo del volumen intenta cambiarle el valor hasta que des con el que te guste a vos.


----------



## camicucci (Jul 14, 2010)

La verdad es que no es la repuesta que esperaba. El bajo es bajo, pero he escuchado muchos equipos amplificadores con pre de bajo, y los sonidos agudos y medios estan presentes y son los que le dan al bajo el brillo y demas. Digamos entre los 200Hz y los 1000Hz. Si no tenes buen sonido en esa franja el bajo pierde color. Ademas, mis preguntas son mas bien de tipo electronico, ya que por los problemas que describo, quien conozca esa placa o un poco de electronica podra orientarme mejor que con esta respuesta que acabo de recibir. El pot de agudos no deberia hacer ruidos extraños en su recorrido y el de volumen deberia aumentar mas gradualmente, por ejemplo. De todos modos, gracia por el intento de respuesta ... Pense sinceramente que algun entendido en estos temas y de este foro me daria una respuesta mas jugosa. Queselevahacer...


----------



## jorgee j (Jul 23, 2010)

Con el tema del pot de volumen, fíjate si este es logarítmico. De ser así cámbialo por uno lineal, de manera que el volumen vaya variando de forma lineal y no sentirás que trabaja solamente el ultimo 20%. con respecto al problema que tienes con los agudos al conectar el bajo debe ser que el preamplificador no es específicamente para bajo por lo tanto no actúa en las frecuencias especificas del bajo. Por eso al utilizar el mp3 que trabaja con un rango de frecuencia mas grande, el pot de agudos funciona bien. puedes intentar cambiar el pre por uno especifico para bajo, pero al escuchar musica tendrias problemas ya que no podrias ecualizarlo correctamente... espero que te sirva de ayuda, suerte...


----------



## camicucci (Jul 23, 2010)

Gracias jorgee j por tu respuesta. Respecto al pot de volumen, SI, es lineal el que tiene. Incluso lo compare con uno logaritmico y casi no habia diferencia en el comportamiento. Muy raro. 
Respecto a lo del pre no especifico para bajo, si pienso lo mismo que vos, me parece que por ahi va el problema. Entonces pregunto: ¿que pre me recomendas o me recomienda alguien para un bajo y que me pueda armar yo? Si es un kit de plaquetodo la recomendacion mejor, porque no se imprimir la placa con el circuito y tengo poca experiencia o nada en electronica.


----------



## camicucci (Ago 30, 2010)

El problema fue aclarado con la ayuda de Fogonazo. El tema es que a este preamplificador le falta una etapa que adapte la señal del instrumento musical. Esta señal es sustancialmente distinta que la que puede aportar un mp3 u otras fuentes de sonido. Con una recomendacion de Fogonazo estoy construyendo un adaptador que veremos como funciona. Seguir el tema en el post nro 8


----------

